# Werkzeug zum Felgen Flexen



## Marko (1. August 2003)

Ich habe noch nie eine Felge geflext.
Welche Flex, Scheiben-Art, -Durchmesser, -Dicke usw. sind am besten geeignet. Reifen entfernt oder drauflassen? Hält man dann die Scheibe so auf die Felge, dass das Rad von alleine mitdreht?


----------



## biketrialer (1. August 2003)

also ich hab die felge mit dem dremel multischleifer aufgerauht, geht einwandfrei, hab aber reifen und schlauch vorsichtshalber entfernt damit dieser nicht beschädigt wird beim abschleifen....!
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (1. August 2003)

also ich machs immer mit einer flex und ner trennscheibe für metal. 

es gibt  2 möglichkeiten


1
reifen auf der felge lassen und nur zur seite drücken. undd dann die felge anrauehn. des amch ich wenn ichs schnell vorm wettkamp amchen muss.

2
@ home das rad ausbauen und in den schraubstock spannen und dann während dem drehen anrauhen


----------



## biketrialer (1. August 2003)

wenns echo verschliessen is wird wohl doch ein längeres rad da sein..............frag ma den lorenz ab wanns die 4 punkt magura aufnahmen gibt dann wird wahrscheinlich ein hoffmann rahmen da sein....   
toto


----------



## biker ben (2. August 2003)

wenn die felge angefelxt ist braucht man kein bitumen mehr oder?
und die bremse ist dann auhc leise?
und wie lange hält dieses anflexen so bis man wieder nachflexen muss?


----------



## tommytrialer (2. August 2003)

leiser wirds durch ne geflexte felge nicht. und bitumen kann man trotzdem verwenden. nur der vorteil liegt im naßen. da zieht die bremse dann auch perfekt


----------



## King Loui (2. August 2003)

für 34chf ist das wirklich nicht schlecht das teil und zwei jahre garantie. da kann man nicht meckern. ich flex aber meine felgen immer vertikal an, mit einem diamantschleifer. das ist dann zwar laut wie hölle, aber bremst verdammt gut. der felgenverschleis ist aber zu hoch, deswegen probier ich es jetzt mal mit einer richtigen schleifmaschine wie oben und den try-all brakepads. mal schauen wie das wirkt.


----------



## gonzo_trial (2. August 2003)

Also ich nem ne 100mm Scheibe für Metall lege das rad hin, drücke auf der einen seite mitm fuß gegen und mach dann mti der flex imemr hin udn er und dann rad imemr wetwas weiter drehen. Ich finde das ganze wird irgendwie rauher als wenn sich das gad durch die Flexbewegung dreht.

Ich finde ja das die Kombination Koxx beläge mit angeflexter Felge einfach nur Traumhaft ist!
Und es hällt auch eine ganze weile...

Ronny


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (19. September 2003)

mal ne frage:

kann es sein, dass eine geflexte felge nach einiger zeit und abnutzung weniger bremswirkung hat als vor dem flexen?
den verdacht habe ich gerade, leider war die felge beim kauf schon geflext und mir fehlt der vergleich! und ich lag schon 3 mal beim bwh wie ne schildkröte auf dem rücken....


----------



## gonzo_trial (19. September 2003)

Das ist ziehmlich ungewöhnlich, das du beim normalen Backwheelhop auf den Rücken fällst... Was fährst du für Beläge?

Wie grob war die Felge angeflext? Wenn es ganz grob angeflext ist aber drichtig grob, dann bremst sich das mit der Zeit rund, habe ich jedenfals mal bei jemandem gesehen, da kann ich mir schon vorstellen das es leicht schlechter Bremsen könnte...

Flex doch einfach neu an und gut ist...


----------



## City Driver (19. September 2003)

Ja, passiert mir in letzter Zeit auch. Ich sollte einfach mal das Ding aufrauhen. Ma gucken womits am besten geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (19. September 2003)

Ich hatte auch das Problem, dass die Bremse auf der geflexten Felge nicht richtig zieht. Als ich dann wieder neu geflext hatte, bremste es auch nur für einen Tag richtig gut. Da hatte ich noch die kurzen, transparenten Monty-Beläge drauf.
Ich hab dann einfach Bitume auf die geflexte Felge geschmiert und so fahre ich jetzt immer noch, aber mit den Magura Koolstop Belägen. Der Vorteil daran ist, dass man nur sehr selten wieder flexen muss. Außerdem lässt sich der Teer sehr gut auftragen und die Dosierbarkeit der Bremse ist auch noch da.


----------



## ich_nix_blick (19. September 2003)

Welche körnung nehmt ihr eigentlich alle???


----------



## gonzo_trial (19. September 2003)

Körnung?
Ich nehm ne normale 10cm Metalltrennscheibe


----------



## ich_nix_blick (21. September 2003)

ja naja da gibs aber auch wieder verschiedene korngrösen


----------



## gonzo_trial (21. September 2003)

Auf meinen Stand nichts drauf, sind wohl ganz billige...

Sehe aber schon zeihmlich grob aus...


----------



## ich_nix_blick (21. September 2003)

na gut mal gucken. werd wohl auch demnächst mal ne dicke flex aktion machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mac Gyver (2. März 2005)

Hab mir gedacht dass das hier ganz gut reinpasst......
Ich hab mir nun mal das Monty Felgenspray bestellt und das müsste die Tage ankommen...zu meiner Frage: Packt man das Zeugs eher auf ne geflexte oder auf ne recht glatte Felge???????

Schreibt mal Tipps und Erfahrung welche kombinationen von Bremsklotz felge und montyspy ihr hattet???Fals dass jemand benutzt!  
Hab mir auch noch die tryall lenkergriffe in rot geholt, sind die eigentlich dicker als Echogriffe???


----------



## Monty98 (2. März 2005)

Mac Gyver schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir gedacht dass das hier ganz gut reinpasst......
> Ich hab mir nun mal das Monty Felgenspray bestellt und das müsste die Tage ankommen...zu meiner Frage: Packt man das Zeugs eher auf ne geflexte oder auf ne recht glatte Felge???????
> 
> Schreibt mal Tipps und Erfahrung welche kombinationen von Bremsklotz felge und montyspy ihr hattet???Fals dass jemand benutzt!
> Hab mir auch noch die tryall lenkergriffe in rot geholt, sind die eigentlich dicker als Echogriffe???



hallöle!
also ich fahre manchmal mit dem spray+monty milk pads (lang)+monty felge...
und ich muss dich WARNEN!! (evtl. passiert das nur ameisen wie mir) du darfst auf keinen fall mit dem spray die felge entlang besprühn, sondern das laufrad andrehen und ca. bei 20cm abstand das spray auf die felge auftragen (genau eine umdrehung-reicht vollkommen)
dann aufsteigen, die bremse ziehen (welche zu dem zeitpunkt höchstwarscheinlich durchrutscht) und ein paar mal in die pedale treten...
und dann so ca. 5-7 min. "trocknen" lassen...und das zieht dann wie sau!
es gibt sicher leute dies anders machen, aber ich habs mir so angewöhnt.
viel spaß!

monty ruleeeezzz!




/edit: hab meine felge das letzte mal vor ca. 10 monaten anflexen lasse, aber mit dem spray gehts perfekt


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (2. März 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> hallöle!
> also ich fahre manchmal mit dem spray+monty milk pads (lang)+monty felge...
> und ich muss dich WARNEN!! (evtl. passiert das nur ameisen wie mir) du darfst auf keinen fall mit dem spray die felge entlang besprühn, sondern das laufrad andrehen und ca. bei 20cm abstand das spray auf die felge auftragen (genau eine umdrehung-reicht vollkommen)
> dann aufsteigen, die bremse ziehen (welche zu dem zeitpunkt höchstwarscheinlich durchrutscht) und ein paar mal in die pedale treten...
> ...



Wenn du mal bissi Montyspray sparen willst. Geh direkt vor die Felge, dreh an und sprüh nen 1/8 oder so ein. Dann ziehste bremse drehst das Rad 1-2mal rum und lässt dann trocknen. Geht genauso gut und du sprühst dir net den Reifen und alles andere voll


----------



## Mac Gyver (3. März 2005)

Dankeschön ...das sind doch schonmal nürtzliche tipps und POSITIVE erfahrungen. Mal ein Produkt was nicht gleich von 10 anderen runtergemacht wird  ...freu mich schon drauf!!!!!!


----------



## kochikoch (5. März 2005)

das flexen funzt mit einer fächerscheibe aber auch sehr gut!
müßt ihr mal im baumarkt schauen, sieht aus wie ein fächer und ist aus ner art sandpapier


----------



## isah (4. Juli 2006)

@funky_jay

machen wir mal hier weiter



> wie sidn die erfahrung mit was für ner scheibe flext man am besten???
> 
> ne möglichst schmale, feine oder was rauhes grobes?



Entweder du nimmst ne schmale, und flext dann die felge stück für stück.. oder du nimmst ne dicke und spannst das laufrad ein, drehst es an und flexst es so..

einspannen ist natürlich schneller, die erste möglichkeit bremst aber mit harten belägen auf jeden fall besser.

Hauptsache ne Trennscheibe!



> habs jetzt einfahc mal mit irgendeiner gemacht aber ging nich so gut...die scheibe is auch schon ziemlich ausgenudelt und veranzt, aber beim nächsten mal will ichs ja besser machen



Wenn die scheibe nach dem ersten flexen anfängt zu fransen, ist sie zu dünn um die felge mit der einspann-methode zu flexen.
Trennscheiben-schonender ist es die felge einfach auf den boden zu legen und die Felge wie oben beschrieben stück für stück zu flexen.



> das flexen funzt mit einer fächerscheibe aber auch sehr gut!
> müßt ihr mal im baumarkt schauen, sieht aus wie ein fächer und ist aus ner art sandpapier



kann ich nicht bestätigen.. die flexung hält ungefähr 1-2 tage..


----------



## funky^jAY (5. Juli 2006)

ich glaub ich besorg mir mal ne schmale und verusch das nochmal...so wies jetzt ist sieht das auch so aus als obs nach 2 tagen wieder weg ist.

ich hab mein rad einfach in einen montageständer gespannt,luft ausm reifen gelassen, und dann stück für stück geflext. funzt, nur scheibe ist wohl die falsche gewesen. die war schon im arsch und auch recht dick.

monty spray hab ich btw auch, aber naja..hält nich sehr lange und die dosierung ist nich sooo einfach...entweder zu wenig, dann is der effekt fürn arsch, oder zu viel und das ist bei dem wetter +blauen heatssinks nich sehr toll, weil die bremse dann öfters klebt und das is genauso kacke wie ne durchrutschende bremse


----------



## isah (7. Juli 2006)

so, war heute im baumarkt..









das ist die mit der ich frÃ¼her geflext habe.. klappt gut, laufrad einspannen, andrehen, drauf halten.













das ist die mit der ich seit kurzer zeit flexe. Ãberlebt leider nur ~ 4 20" flanken, sprich 2 laufrÃ¤der.

kostet im 10er pack 10 â¬.


----------



## fahrbereit (7. Juli 2006)

@isah
wie testest du das eigentlich, wenn du sagst, du experimentierst mit trennscheiben? haste da normale billigfelgen zum probieren(aber die kann man ja schlecht dann probetrialen) oder richtige trialfelgen? oder flext du einmal so, dann testen, wenns weg is wieder anders flexen, dann weg bremsen usw. mit einer felge???


----------



## Eisbein (7. Juli 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> so, war heute im baumarkt..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schaut ein wenig nach schrupscheibe aus. Ich flexe immer mit ner schruppscheibe, ist echt super. Nur die rillen sind bei mir nicht ganz vertikal sonder bissel schrÃ¤g. ist das besser? wie bekomm ich die grade hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (7. Juli 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> @isah
> wie testest du das eigentlich, wenn du sagst, du experimentierst mit trennscheiben? haste da normale billigfelgen zum probieren(aber die kann man ja schlecht dann probetrialen) oder richtige trialfelgen? oder flext du einmal so, dann testen, wenns weg is wieder anders flexen, dann weg bremsen usw. mit einer felge???



Ich nehm meine ganz normale echo felge und schmirgel die alte flexung grob runter bevor ne neue kommt.


----------



## fahrbereit (7. Juli 2006)

wooaahhr, und da haelt die felge noch einigermassen? das sind doch sicher mehrere bremsbelaegeleben simuliert damit, oder?
ich hab erst einmal geflext und die ist schon fast wieder weg , ging echt schnell. ok, evtl. lags an den gruenen magura, sind nicht gut fuer hinten aber vorne hat sich das paar noch bewaehrt..
die gelben V!Z polieren mir jetzt die restlichen feinen rillen zu, muss mal wieder nachbearbeiten!

edit: biste evtl. schon auf faustregeln gekommen (welche kombi aus flex und belag geht meisstens und m. nicht?)

@Eisbein
die scheibe mittig auf die flanke druecken  so:  -(      nicht schraeg:   /( 
striche=flanke, klammer=flexscheibe


----------



## Eisbein (7. Juli 2006)

nunja das geht halt mit ner schruppscheibe schlecht. Aber irgentwie ist die bremsleistung mit schrägen rillen und schruppscheibe besser als mit 1mm trennscheibe und graden rillen. Besonders gut im wasser, da habe ich sogut wie kein unterschied von der bremsleistung. und das wasser ist schon so 10-15cm tief. also zusammen gefasst: schräge rillen erzeugt durch eine schruppscheibe + blaue tryall -> superbremsleistung, und gut zu dosieren.


----------



## isah (7. Juli 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> wooaahhr, und da haelt die felge noch einigermassen? das sind doch sicher mehrere bremsbelaegeleben simuliert damit, oder?



die bremsbeläge leiden kaum.. ich fahr immer mal abwechselnd bloxx rot und coust kurz.. und ein belag hält bestimmt 4 monate..



> edit: biste evtl. schon auf faustregeln gekommen (welche kombi aus flex und belag geht meisstens und m. nicht?)



ist so wie msc-trialer es schon lange predigt.. umso näher bei einander die rillen, umso besser, .. umso tiefer die rillen, um so besser... am besten erreicht man das mit einer 1-1,5 mm dicken scheibe... das gilt für harte beläge (coust, bloxx, ...) 




Wobei man daraus nicht so ne kunst machen brauch..


----------



## fahrbereit (8. Juli 2006)

> Zitat:isah:
> Ich nehm meine ganz normale echo felge und schmirgel die alte flexung grob runter bevor ne neue kommt.
> fahrbereit
> wooaahhr, und da haelt die felge noch einigermassen? das sind doch sicher mehrere bremsbelaegeleben simuliert damit, oder?
> ...



ne, ich meinte, wenn du die flanke zusaetzlich zum eigentlichen flexen noch vor jedem flexen flext, dann ist das alu noch schneller weg als so schon.
lohnt sich das?


----------



## isah (8. Juli 2006)

ich hab das ja nur 2-3 mal gemacht.. ist ja nicht so als ob ich das täglich mache 

brauch man keine wissenschaft draus machen.. mir war halt langweilig.


----------



## fahrbereit (8. Juli 2006)

ok, kann ich nich wissen, hab da noch keine erfahrung mit. 
ich frag lieber etwas genauer..   danke soweit!


----------



## M0Ps (8. Juli 2006)

hi
hab mir das grad ma so alles durchgelesen und mir is so die frage gekommen, wieso flexen leute ihre arschteuren felgen einfach ma so ein?
ich mein, wenn die bremsleistung nich stark genug si, wieso steigt ihr dann nch auf scheibe um und wenn ihr da so reinflext, geht da nich was von der steifigkeit der felge verloren?


----------



## fahrbereit (8. Juli 2006)

darum!http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=227293


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Lane (8. Juli 2006)

von der steifigkeit des laufrads geht da nichts weg, da die speichen ja noch immer gut gespannt sind auch nach dem flexen. viel mehr wird die felgenflanke geschwächt, weshalb sie leichter beulen bekommen kann (nach ein paar flexungen). aber an der stabilität des laufrades geht da nichts verloren.


----------



## M0Ps (8. Juli 2006)

ich find das total krass, ich hab hier grad ma angefangen ein bisschen mich hier in das forum reinzulesen und sehe gleich, dass hier leute darüber diskutieren, wie sie doch am besten ihre felgen kaputt machen können



ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die bremse dann zieht wie blöde aber brauch man das denn? 

und wie lange hält dann son bremsbelag?


----------



## Bike Lane (8. Juli 2006)

der bremsbelag hält relativ lang, da man schließlich keine geschwindigkeit abbremsen muss, sondern nur das laufrad blockiert und wieder öffnet. man brems nicht langsam ab, sonder haut volle wäsch in die hacken, dass der bremshebel nur so kracht, oder auch gelegentlich einfach abbricht. die bremse zieht nach einer flexung brachial, ist allerdings auch höllisch laut. oft wünscht man sich halt eine leise bremse und manchmal, aber nur manchmal auch ein bisschen dosierbarkeit. da fängt dann aber das thema disc an und das kannste bei trialern vollkommen vergessen, zumindestens bei den meißten. die sind wie alte leute. man braucht nichts besseres, wenn es das alte auch noch macht. naja, ich werd jetzt schlafen gehen, weil meine texten sind auch nicht mehr ganz durschaubar.

ciao, Marius!


----------



## fahrbereit (8. Juli 2006)

@Bike Lane
weisst du wirklich was trial ist und was fuer belastungen aufteten?


----------



## M0Ps (8. Juli 2006)

jo, danke.
jetzt bin ich schlauer, zumindest, was das anflexen der felgen angeht


und hab da auch ma gleich ne idee, wie mans auch machen könnte, womit das vielleicht schneller gehen würde oder so

man stelle sich ein rotationsschleifgerät vor und nehme eine sehr grobe scheibe, wäre das nicht einfacher als ewig an seiner felge rumzuflexen?


----------



## isah (8. Juli 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> @Bike Lane
> weisst du wirklich was trial ist und was fuer belastungen aufteten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (8. Juli 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> @Bike Lane
> weisst du wirklich was trial ist und was fuer belastungen aufteten?



heheh der war gut


----------



## Schevron (10. Juli 2006)

M0Ps schrieb:
			
		

> jo, danke.
> jetzt bin ich schlauer, zumindest, was das anflexen der felgen angeht
> 
> 
> ...


 
hm,rotationsschleifgerät - hört sich für mich wie ne flex an   
und was die zeit angeht. wenn man das demontieren von reifen net mitrechnet, also nur in den schraubstock einspannen, andrehen, flexen, fertig
dauert die geschichte 1 bis 2 minuten für beide seiten.


----------



## Scr4t (10. Juli 2006)

was sind den hier für pussys unterwegs?  


1. beim Trial gibts sooo viele verschleißteile (eigentlich das ganze rad ^^) und da ist es relativ schnuppe wenn man sich 1 mal im jahr ne neue felge(50) kauft...

2. schonmal beim gap oder sonstigem eine durchrutschende bremse erlebt? nicht lustig, gar nicht lustig... Also die Bremsleistung ist schon argh wichtig, man muss sich zu 110% auf seine bremse verlassen können.

3. Beläge halten trotz flexung lange genug und wenn man alle 3 monate mal 20 für beläge ausgibt... who cares -.-

4. und wer nicht weiss was TRIAL ist, der sollte sich lieber schlau machen bevor er über ein "sinnloses" flexen der felgen hergeht...
bzw. wir flexen die felgen nur so aus spass, damit sie schneller kaputt gehen und wir uns eine neue in einer anderen traumhaften farbe kaufen können...


----------



## M0Ps (11. Juli 2006)

jo, ihr habt recht, war ja auch nich anders zu erwarten
was die sache mit den belägen angeht, bei mir halten sie auch nich viel länger aber ich fahr kein trial, eher nur so auf der strasse, bin noch nich wirklich dazu gekommen, was anderes auszuprobieren oder es hat sich einfach noch nich die gelegenheit geboten

mit rotationsschleifgerät meinte ich eigentlich son ding mit klettverschluss, wo man dann so schleifpapier drannpappt aber wenns eh nur 1 bis 2 minuten dauert is das auch wurscht, ich hab mir das jetzt so vorgestellt, dass man da in peniebler kleinarbeit sich hinsetzt und stück für stück die felge fein säuberlich bearbeitet um auch ja nich zu viel wegzunehmen

ich irre mich öfters ma


----------



## isah (27. August 2006)

http://tv.isg.si/site/filebrowser/isah --->  howto_felge_flexen.MPG	

ist ein video von nils a.k.a msc-trialer. WICHTIG: wie auf dem video zu sehen, *nach oben flexen*! Trennscheibe sollte möglichst dünn sein, 1-1,5 mm am besten, die von hilti ist zB Top!


----------



## KermitB4 (27. August 2006)

Hallo

geile Schuhe!

MFG


----------



## Georg G. (27. August 2006)

biker ben schrieb:
			
		

> wenn die felge angefelxt ist braucht man kein bitumen mehr oder?
> und die bremse ist dann auhc leise?
> und wie lange hält dieses anflexen so bis man wieder nachflexen muss?



das anflexen ist eigentlich dazu da dass du auch auf nassen gelände fahren kannst..weil wenn du bitumen auf den felgen hast und dann durch nen Brunnen fährst, dann greifen deine Bremsen nicht gescheit..und deswegen flext du sie an


----------



## smothman (24. September 2006)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe mir das jetzt mal durchgelesen, was hier alles so gepostet wurde, aber ich bräuchte mal jemanden der das ganze hier auf den Punkt bringt, zum ersten was für ne Schleifscheibe ist nun am besten? Zum zweiten welche Felge hält dem anflexen am Ende auch stand? Zum dritten was kann man tun, damit die Flexung solange wie möglich hält? Und zum vierten was für Beläge sollte mann mit einer geflexten Felge fahren, wenn man hinten die hs 33 von Magura fährt?

Ich danke euch


----------



## Cryo-Cube (24. September 2006)

lol ich mach mir da überhaupt keinen Kopf drum.
Ich nehm irgend ne scheibe und flexe so wie ich es für richtig halte.
Wie einer schon geschrieben hat. Man muss da echt keine wissenschaft daus machen.

@smothman
Nimm trial erprobte Beläge (koxx, heatsink, echo, zoo, plazmatic, coust usw.)
Die meisten sind bei trialmarkt.de zu bekommen


----------



## Eisbein (24. September 2006)

jo das sehe ich genau so. um so mehr experimente man macht und so schlechter wirds. hmm, zur haltbarkeit, auf ner alex soll die flexung wohl am längsten halten, am besten noch nicht die härtesten beläge nehmen. Ich denke gute beläge sind koxx rot, und vll. auch blau. für alle die gerne im wasser unterwegs sind kann ich die blau koxx nur empfehlen. ich hatte mit den im wassser keinen verlust an bremskraft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fanras (10. Mai 2008)

Moin,

wie ich das hier raus lesen kann, benutzt man das anflexen hauptsächlich, wenn z. B. die Felge hinten mit Wasser in berührung kommt.

Wenn man normales Gelände nimmt, braucht man die Felge nicht anflexen?

Kann man ohne anflexen auch gut bremsen, ohne, dass man wie eine Schildkröte auf dem Rücken liegt?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Mirco


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Mai 2008)

Einmal Flexen und gut ist, fÃ¼hrt kein Weg vorbei wenn man sich nicht den schwarzen Driss auf die Felge kleistern mÃ¶chte und eine standfeste Bremse mÃ¶chte.
Geflext wird generell, damit die Bremse in allen Gebieten gut packt, hat sicher auch Vorteile mit Nassen.

BremsbelÃ¤ge gibt es in verschiedenen HÃ¤rtegraden, weich, mittel und hart. Weich fÃ¼r ungeflexte Felgen, mittel fÃ¼r leicht geflexte Felgen und hart fÃ¼r gut geflexte Felgen.  Mit diesen Optionen bekommst Du gute Ergebnisse, aber bevor du dir Weiche kaufst, frag mal lieber ein paar Hamburger fÃ¼r Hilfe beim Flexen wenn Du es nicht auf eigene Faust machen mÃ¶chtest, dann such dir mittelharte oder harte BelÃ¤ge raus und gut ist, dann erreichtst Du in allen Bereichen gute Bremsleistung 

Nachtrag:
Du solltest wissen das Trial-felgen eine besonder starke Bremsflanke besitzen, heiÃt Du bekommst die Felge auch nicht so schnell kaputt bei einer Fehlflexung, falls Du davor Angst hast. Sonst kÃ¶nnte man nur 2 mal felxen und die Flanke wÃ¤re zu dÃ¼nn.


Martin


----------



## Fanras (12. Mai 2008)

moin,


ich weiß nicht ob es schon Bilder dazu gab, deshalb frag ich kurz, ob jemand davon bitte eine Großaufnahme machen kann. Wie das dann insgesamt aussieht. 

Hab es eben mit einer alten Felge probiert und ich muss sagen ging nicht schlecht, aber irgendwie sieht es schon ein wenig komisch aus. Meine Felgenwand besteht aus mehreren, kleinen "Vertiefungen", kann man auch kleine Risse dazu sagen.

Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## mr.mütze (12. Mai 2008)

haste mal bild von deiner felge also der geflexten


----------



## Fanras (12. Mai 2008)

sry, hab leider keine Cam im mom. Deshalb fragte ich ja nach einem Foto von einem, bei dem es gut zu erkennen ist.


----------



## siede. (23. April 2009)

so... mal zusammengefasst (da ich morgen versuchen werde, das erste mal meine hr anzuflexen) 

Ich hab 'ne Flex + Trennscheibe (soweit, sogut)... wie ich mich erkundigt habe, muss ich von der Ritzel-Seite ausgehen, gegen den Uhrzeiger-Sinn die Flex in hin und her Bewegungen führen und auf der anderen Seite eben anders herum.

Hab das unter anderem auf dem Video (auf Seite 2?!) aufgeschnappt.

*Soweit so richtig? *Will nicht umbedingt was falsch machen und dafür sorgen, das die hs33 noch schlechte zupackt. Werde ich dann das bestmöglichste rausholen können oder gibts eine noch bessere Technick (ich spreche nicht von persöhnlichen Eindrücken).

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (23. April 2009)

Du legst das Laufrad auf den boden , "ritzelseite zeigt nach oben"
 nimmst die Flex und ballerst sie gegen die Laufrichtung, auf der anderren seite auch gegen die LR


----------



## siede. (23. April 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> Du legst das Laufrad auf den boden , "ritzelseite zeigt nach oben"
> nimmst die Flex und ballerst sie gegen die Laufrichtung, auf der anderren seite auch gegen die LR



also genauso wie ichs gedacht habe.. gegen die Laufrichtung ist ja auch gleichzeitig gegen den Uhrzeigen-Sinn^^


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (23. April 2009)

auf der linken seite des laufrades nicht.....

Nachdenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (23. April 2009)

ja, das it mir auch klar^^ aber wie schon oben gechrieben gehe ich von der Ritzel-Seite aus^^ 

Okay, danke... hoffe das Ergebnis wird gut


----------



## tha_joe (23. April 2009)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich die Flex nicht mehr hin und her bewege, sondern nur noch nach vorne, eine Richtung. Keine Rückwärtsbewegungen, statt vor und zurück lieber zweimal vor. Greetz Joe


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (23. April 2009)

du hast vergessen zu schreiben welche erfahrung du gemacht hast....^^


----------



## siede. (24. April 2009)

danke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Jetzt knallt die Bremse mit den harten braunen TryAlls' aber ordentlich zu, mit nur noch der halben Hebelkraft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Göttlich


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (24. April 2009)




----------



## tha_joe (24. April 2009)

Na also, geht doch!  Wie gut du geflext hast zeigt sich an der Dauer wie lange die Flexung gut bleibt!^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

